# Rebuilt my 10 gal, Will there be a mini cycle?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I finally did it. I removed the plants, heater, filter, and yes, the water, to a separate tub today. This allowed me to clean out my 10 gal and put in the new (father's old) gravel and replant. 

I don't have a filter on it yet. I am wondering that when I put my filter and heater back into the 10 gal if there will be a mini cycle?

And if so, would my goby and my gourami survive?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

With only two fish and all those plants, you should be just fine. Note that not only do plants suck up ammonia themselves, but their surfaces are coated with appropriate bacteria.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks, I will do the transfer this afternoon.

I hope this is the start of a finally healthy tank.


----------

